# Do you have these bottles?



## Screwtop (Oct 30, 2018)

I am looking for as many examples of bottles from this list of cities and towns as possible. I am not interested in buying right now. This is just a list that I want to compile of bottles/companies in my area. Here are the places I am interested in:

Portsmouth Ohio
Sciotoville Ohio
Ironton Ohio
Cincinnati Ohio

Huntington West Virginia
Berkeley Springs West Virginia

Ashland Kentucky
Maysville Kentucky
Lexington Kentucky


Culpeper Virginia

Washington Pennsylvania
Any bottle from the Pennsylvania Anthracite region.

These bottles must be from 1800-1950s in era. I would like the best pics possible. I am trying to catalog as many bottles from regions I frequent for  personal study.

Thank You!


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 30, 2018)

I am looking for _anything_ from these locations.


----------



## carling (Nov 6, 2018)

You're talking about thousands upon thousands upon thousands of bottles to catalog from all those cities and areas you mention.  

There is the Ohio Bottle Book you can buy from the Ohio Bottle Club which would help some with the Ohio cities you are interested in.

You can try to search the archives of this site to find more examples, or of course there's google.  

Good luck.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 13, 2018)

carling said:


> You're talking about thousands upon thousands upon thousands of bottles to catalog from all those cities and areas you mention.
> 
> There is the Ohio Bottle Book you can buy from the Ohio Bottle Club which would help some with the Ohio cities you are interested in.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I believe I will try the book. I think I should have clarified. I am just curious to see if any other members have one of these bottles in their personal collections


----------

